# Assessment of pheasant numbers as of November 8



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

It's a few weeks into the North Dakota pheasant season and I'm looking forward to an annual trip to ND at the end of November. I have read the comments on bird numbers that were focused on outcomes around the opener. For those of you who have had more than 6 or 8 days afield up through this weekend, I would be curious to hear your assessment of bird numbers now that you've spent a number of days afield.

At this time our group is committed to our annual trip and we'll have a good time no matter what.

We have had some good pheasant hunts in eastern Oregon already this year, but North Dakota is a special place.

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Come on out and enjoy yourself. Bird numbers seem WAY down to me. I would guess 70% in the areas I hunt. However, there are pockets of birds around.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Numbers are certainly down. Some areas are worse than others. I go out about three to four times a week. I have hunted both the central part (where I live) and the SW part around Mott. Even the SW is down, but not as bad as farther east. It is spoty over all. Some areas you hardly notice a difference and others you are hard pressed to find a bird. One problem though is the crops are still up so it is hard to tell for certain. All I know is I have mainly been shooting old birds. Very few young ones. I still think you should do fine. Just don't expect the high numbers from years past. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Your biggest challenge will not be the lower bird population - it will be the fact that the harvest is weeks behind schedule and it doesn't sound like the corn harvest will move fast, at least not in the SE part of the state.


----------



## MNPhsnt (Nov 9, 2009)

Two of us hunted SE ND last week for three days. First day we got 5, second day 2, and third day we were done in an hour and a half. In past years we have limited out easily so I would say the birds are down. The farmer where we stayed said he needs about 3 weeks yet for his corn. Issue is dryer capcacity for him because its still 25-30% moisture. Mallards were loving the low spots where beans were not cut.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saw my first rooster this weekend since May. I farmed all summer and I could count the birds I saw on two hands and I ended up killing two with the hay bind. Between field work and scouting/hunting I have been on the roads alot and haven't seen good number. I would say in my area a 80%to 90% decrease would be about right.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. We're looking forward to our trip. Fortunately the area we hunt, in the NW quadrant of the state, is mostly wheat and sunflowers, so standing corn won't be an issue.

Just turned 60; have a 14 year old Lab who can't hear; a 4 year old Lab who just had orthopedic surgery in August -- heck, I'm just happy for the opportunity for the dogs and me to get out! Actually putting birds in the bag is icing on what is already a good cake!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

That's always the case! Hope you get a well iced cake.

:beer:


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Down over 70% where we usually hunt. All the corn is still standing and farmers are concentrating on soybean harvest. For the longer term, had another 5 quarters of CRP plowed or burned and plowed the past two weeks alone within 5 miles of where I live. Slough burning and plowing in full swing so there will be little or no winter cover in many places. We all knew it was too good to last, but it is sad to see.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Those cattails can also be a death sentence for pheasants.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Definitely spotty, but there certainly are some birds around. I've heard of some people limiting out on a regular basis, but others (myself included) are having to work quite a bit to get birds. Down quite a bit from last year.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I just don't get it this year. Opening weekend stunk, but I have limited out or been darn close every other time I have been out. While deer hunting, we walked land that generally holds a good number of pheasants and we didn't see any.......then, we drove to the north part of our unit and found more pheasants than I have ever seen in this particular area! Needless to say, we put down the rifles for a couple hours and shot roosters!

Sunflower harvest was in FULL swing Saturday afternoon and Sunday in our area. Hopefully that means better deer and bird hunting tomorrow!


----------



## dawhip (Apr 13, 2007)

I was out there for a hunt about 10 days ago. Good, but not great saw quite a few birds, and got several. Soybeans just being started around, corn start a ways off yet. I limited out the first day in about 3 hours. Got 8 for 4 guys the second day. Real windy the 3rd day. Planning my next trip now, and hope there's some corn gone.


----------

